# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > East of Scotland Beekeepers' Association >  Thanks for film and hospitality !

## emcampbell

Just wanted to say a big thanks to the ESBA for firstly putting on the film "more than honey" on Sunday at the DCA in Dundee - really good film and pretty balanced for a beekeeping one ! Secondly for having me along yesterday to speak in their winter lecture series about my Varroa control work up in Aberdeen. Great to meet so many of you and thanks for Colin and Gavin for their hospitality. My dad, a non-beekeeper, enjoyed himself as well.

Ewan

----------


## gavin

Awww .... it was great to see (and hear) you Ewan.  Thanks for a great talk - well delivered, fantastic science, and explained remarkably clearly.  At one point quite far on I turned round to see the sea of faces, all still attentive, all looking happy and awake, and all apparently grasping the niceties of dsRNA and its role in gene silencing.  That was quite a feat.

Come back soon!

Now to try to finish assembling a *much* less well prepared one for the beekeepers of Kilbarchan tonight!

All credit to the DCA for putting on the film.  Our Helen thought that the film would be great to see and contacted the distributors.  I think that there were already plans by the DCA to show it, so we hijacked the cinema and stuffed it with beekeepers ... along with a few members of the public.  Nice to see beekeepers coming from across EC Scotland.

----------

